# Silver Screens



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

SILVER SCREENS FOR MOTORHOMES


Hi Folks


Im sure this company must have a website but I cant seem to find it. Any one have the web address please?



Thanks in advance



motorhomer


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi, actually they don't, well they didnt when we bought ours, they are the original 'silver screen' a family (hubby and wife) and we are very pleased with ours, cant remember the address off the top of my head but you should find it in mmm, if you buy originals - you can trade them in, well you used to be able to, they make to order, so i think a web site was ott for them.


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Motorhommer

By trial and error I tried www.silverscreens.co.uk and a site appeared which says it's the original Silverscreens but had no contact and so don't know. I've also conatcted Taylormade re Silver Screens.
From what I gather the difference seems to be that the original Silver Screens for outside can also be used inside which seems a bonus to me, although they are more expensive, I think.

I'm sure someone else will shed a little more light on this.

Hope this helps

Jeanann


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Motorhommer

By trial and error I tried www.silverscreens.co.uk and a site appeared which says it's the original Silverscreens but had no contact and so don't know. I've also conatcted Taylormade re Silver Screens.
From what I gather the difference seems to be that the original Silver Screens for outside can also be used inside, which seems a bonus to me, and they can be exchanged, although they are more expensive, I think.

I'm sure someone else will shed a little more light on this.

Hope this helps

Jeanann


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

The original Silver Screens do not have a web site. They are very good on the phone though, if you phone and they are engaged they will get back to you.

I have two of their screens an all in one which I keep on when it is on the drive at home, and one where the front 'velcros' down to allow you to look out on site without taking it off.

They stop condensation in Winter and the greenhouse effect through the windscreen in Summer, I am very pleased with mine.

Phone 01274 872151

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi again Motorhommer

Yep the phone umber Jabber's given matches that given on the site I found so must be the original silverscreens. The site does give some useful info.

Jeanann


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks

Thanks Jeannin, Jabber, Raine for the info. That is what I was after. Its the solar screens here i am interested in.:-

http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/solarview.htm. They look great. I saw them on a van at the meet we were at recently. You can see out but no one can see in... Daytime that is. It keeps the inside cool. Thinking about them for our new van coupled with internal cab blinds. Any one here had experience of using cab blinds?

Motorhomer


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi MH, yes that is the company alright, they also do a Paragon foldable screen that is worth a look at. If you are contacting them ask for the details, with its privaseal panel it may give you what you want and more!

I have the leaflet and can scan it for you if yoou are not contacting them. The web site I can only assume must be fairly recent ,they said they did not have one three months or so ago when I bought my Paragon.

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

jabber said:


> Hi MH, yes that is the company alright, they also do a Paragon foldable screen that is worth a look at. If you are contacting them ask for the details, with its privaseal panel it may give you what you want and more!
> 
> I have the leaflet and can scan it for you if yoou are not contacting them. The web site I can only assume must be fairly recent ,they said they did not have one three months or so ago when I bought my Paragon.
> 
> ...


Hi Jabber.

thanks for reply. That paragon one is not on their website so yes we would be very pleased if you could scan the details. 
will pm my email adress later as i have to get to work now.

Thanks again

Motorhomer


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

If you had broadband I will scan the solar view leaflet as well, or will anyway if yoou don't mind a long download!

All the best, sorry about the work! :wink: 

John


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

jabber said:


> If you had broadband I will scan the solar view leaflet as well, or will anyway if yoou don't mind a long download!
> 
> All the best, sorry about the work! :wink:
> 
> John


Hi Jabber,

Yes we have broadband & yes the solar leaflet would be handy as well. How large are the files? I am just setting up an email address with plenty of room on it. Our outlook express strips off attachments

Thanks again

Motorhomer


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I will send them as .jpeg, that way they will not be too large.

I take it it is your decision not too accept attachments.

On the way to you in 15 mins.

John


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: hi again, yeah we have the paragon ones too(parrot -gone) the privacy bit is great, i dont like dark places, so its brill when its sunny but cold , cos you fold the tip down and can see out, the light comes in, but nobody can see in, and i forgot that actually they do phone back, i had been getting engaged forever (always the bridesmaid never the bride, sorry :lol: ) and when i finally gave up they phoned me back , there maching must make a note of the numbers, he was very sweet, and quite determined he wouldnt send anything till i really knew what i wanted (me like yesterday) so he sent out the catalogue and phoned him with the order, and what year and make of van, and they made it, and sent it pronto, i was most impressed, a gentleman of the old class, chivalrous(?_gonna have to do another brain keeping awake evening class, 8)


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi MH total size 2395k for all 4 scans!

Cheers,

John


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

jabber said:


> I will send them as .jpeg, that way they will not be too large.
> 
> I take it it is your decision not too accept attachments.
> 
> ...


Hi jabber

No it is the server that does it.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

jabber said:


> Hi MH total size 2395k for all 4 scans!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John


Hi Again Jabber.

I have been out this evening. Just got back but as yet your mail has not arrived. Guess it is held up on the server.

Thanks in advance of receipt.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer, have not had your PM yet must be held up somewhere. Recived one from another member, and all OK to him I hope!

All ready to go for you!!!!

Cheers

John


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

jabber said:


> Hi Motorhomer, have not had your PM yet must be held up somewhere. Recived one from another member, and all OK to him I hope!
> 
> All ready to go for you!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Jabber

Dont know what happened there. I definately clicked send but it does not appear in my sent folder. Have just seen your email. Nothing arrived on hotmail either. I have sent you my new lycos email address by reply to your email. That has a huge memory so should be ok there. Will let you know when we get back.

Thanks again

Motorhomer


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

motorhomer said:


> ...... Our outlook express strips off attachments


My outlook express used to do that to (no longer use it) but it is possible to stop it ... problem was it was set to remove all attachments that could possibly be a virus ... so it removed *all* attachments!! :banghead:

To check to see if it is Outlook Express removing the attachments

*Click *

Tools
Options
Security Tab

then make sure that there is *no *tick in the

_'Do not allow attachments to be saved or opened that could potentially be a virus' box_

Then click *Apply *

Instead of this feature, I just did not touch (deleted) attachments that I was not expecting, and scanned ones that I was expecting with my virus checker.

Leigh


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I phoned Silver Screen, and yes, they are working on a website but at this time suggest it would be far better to phone them, they post leaflets by return.

Silver Screens 01274 872151

John


----------



## kerenza (May 14, 2005)

*silverscreens*

I'm on my second set of solarview screens. Someone gave us a set for our old van when they changed theirs and we found them to be really good in hot weather. So good that we bought a set for our new van, he wouldn't take the order until I chose the from one of the samples that he sent. Delivery was very quick. They are excellent to deal with.
The solarview really cuts down on the heat coming into the van yet you can see through them from inside and retain your privacy. They look solid from the outside but are in fact a fine mesh.
I drove the van accross a large aire in La Rochelle to get a better pitch with the screens up, which must have looked a little odd. 
Thouroughly recommend silver screens and their solarview.


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

We think Silver Screens are wonderful too - see

http://www.10000things.org.uk/dole04.htm

These we recently bought are as old as our van, 1989


----------

